# More Pictures of my 7 Chi-babies~



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Logan's first Easter...he fell in love with this hot pink egg.








Storm smelling Picasso.








No wonder my electric bill is so darn high!!!!








The gang -1...Picasso came 4 weeks later.








This is what our babies see...THEY THINK THEY ARE AS BIG AS THEIR SHADOWS! Little but very Mighty~


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! Beautiful, adorable, cute, gorgeous!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love love picassos markings!!! but now i HAVE to fall in love with logan, u know why!!! hehehe  your crew is so lovely! that last pic is true art shot 

just curious where are u from again? i'm so wonderingg if they are related somehow or another, that'll be awesome!!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Those are great! I love the one with his head out the doggie door, haha leave it to a Chi to want to keep an eye on the outside while staying inside . And the pic of them all on the bed is just wonderful!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The one of them all on the bed looks like a Chi Pizza


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Chi Pizza!!! lol im cracking up over here.!! To Dexter's mom-We are from Fort Worth Tx so if your in Tx, Dexter and Logan might be brothers!! I got him from a lady in Burleson that has a website call smokienthebandit....her long hair chihuahuas are awesome.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Look at the six of them in the bed together. Heaven!!! Your pups are amazing. I just love seeing pictures of them. Do you breed or are they just all your non-breeding babies??? Just delightful, every one of them!!!


----------



## bridgetPWNS (Oct 8, 2009)

I love the shadow picture, my mom saw it and was like,'aw the lone puppy.'
lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

They are all gorgeous, love that last pic xxxxx


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww your Picasso (think thats the name of the little blue tri color) reminds me of my Nora.. precious photos!


----------



## pinkangel2527 (Oct 3, 2009)

wow! what an adorable bunch x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww thanks for posting pics they are so sweet looking.I have 6 chis.


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

No I don't breed them..I dont think I would be able to give them up after the 9 weeks. Reese and Deacon did have a puppy love affair and created one pup~ Lucky Charms. So Lucky Charms nursed for 4 months and thats why she is a 14 pound chihuahua! She is way bigger than her mom and dad. To Nora's mom-my blue tri color boy is Logan..he does look like your baby. She is too cute!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

You are like us you just have them for pets that is what we have them for to.We have 6 boys.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww they all look so adorable snuggled together!! i love picasso's coloring! awwww xxx


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh my gosh they are all adorable! I want to come and live at your house!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

What a beautiful bunch of chi's! I love the name Picasso too!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

the shodow pic is adorable
you have 7 beautiful babies


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Storm is built exactly like Buford!!! He is a wonderful husky cobby chi! I just love him. They are all cute and the pic of them all napping together is quite amazing.


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

They are all beauts!
Love the one of them all sleeping they look so content together


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Buford is a cutie!! I don't see very many stocky chihuahuas...Storm is just so lovable!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Your chi babies are gorgeous.. Seven is a great number..lol we have 7 grown chis also.. Course, I am about to make it 9!! Just like potato chips they say!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

What a nice pack!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww lovely!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww look at them all snuggleing together, so cute x


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Gorgeous.. don't worry my heating bill is the same!


----------



## Vixsyn (Jan 6, 2010)

oh they are all so cute, it's a whole little herd of chi's


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What a great pack. I love these pictures. They look like a bunch of characters.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

awww....love them all !

I only have 4 dogs....I need 4 more


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes there is no such thing as too many chis! I wish I could get more. Our vet loves us.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ILOVECHIHUAHUAS said:


> Yes there is no such thing as too many chis! I wish I could get more. Our vet loves us.


you pay for her house bills! LOL  i want more pics of your crew!!!! updated updated updated! :foxes15:  :hello1:


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

I just posted some new ones..I swear Dexter and Logan look so much alike. I guess perfection can be duplicated.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I love the shadow pic too. What a beautiful family you have!


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous pack.... LOVE the shadow pic... great shot!!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Gorgeous babies!!!


----------

